# Christie Leaves Team



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> The Orlando Magic left for New Jersey late Friday night without guard Doug Christie, but he is expected to rejoin the team for Saturday night's game against the Nets.
> 
> Christie missed Thursday's practice and Friday night's home game against the Knicks after calling in sick, but he obviously was disappointed and frustrated that his role with the Magic had been dramatically reduced recently.
> 
> ...


LINK 

Just great.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

This isn't the greatest of news, but I don't think it's crippling. Even if Christie was happy here, he was nothing more than a stop gap solution. Finding a viable SG is going to be the main priority of the Magic going into the offseason.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, I could really care less. I wouldn't even mind if we just bought him out and released him ... after the point in which he can join another team and be playoff eligible though ... :evil:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd like to keep him around and then trade him in the offseason since he'll be an expiring contract. I'm sure there's a contender out there who thinks they could use Christie's defense.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> I'd like to keep him around and then trade him in the offseason since he'll be an expiring contract. I'm sure there's a contender out there who thinks they could use Christie's defense.


That's a good idea. What is his contract at?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> That's a good idea. What is his contract at?


There's different numbers on different sites but it's somewhere between $6.8 and $8.2 million. I don't think we'll get anything that great for him but we shouldn't cut him loose yet.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Good ridence, Christie hasen't been the defensive aquisition we thought he would be and it is obvious that his offensive game is lacking.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This is more like, who gives a damn news. Seriously. Who would you guys rather have on the floor? Christie or Stevenson? Personally I'd rather see Stevenson.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> This is more like, who gives a damn news. Seriously. Who would you guys rather have on the floor? Christie or Stevenson? Personally I'd rather see Stevenson.


 At this point, I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> This is more like, who gives a damn news. Seriously. Who would you guys rather have on the floor? Christie or Stevenson? Personally I'd rather see Stevenson.


It is tough to choose between two mediocre players who complain and whine about their playing time. So I guess I'd go with Stevenson just because he is younger.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I wouldnt mind having Christie back with the Kings im sure he wouldnt mind playing less min there.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> It is tough to choose between two mediocre players who complain and whine about their playing time. So I guess I'd go with Stevenson just because he is younger.


 Stevenson has at least seems to be trying hard out there whenever he gets the opportunities these days. In my opinion he's actually been playing better defense than Doug of late. DeShawn has looked very determined out on the court every time he's been playing over the past few weeks. I must say he's been pleasantly surprising me.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> I wouldnt mind having Christie back with the Kings im sure he wouldnt mind playing less min there.


How bout Christie and Brandon Hunter for Maurice Evans and Brian Skinner? Sound good?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> How bout Christie and Brandon Hunter for Maurice Evans and Brian Skinner? Sound good?


Get it done JW.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

some people around the organization said the only reason the kings traded christie for a player who said he would opt out of his contract after this season was because they believed Evans could assume an increased role, so that particular deal seems unlikely, but I'm sure something mutually beneficial could be worked out after the seaon


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> How bout Christie and Brandon Hunter for Maurice Evans and Brian Skinner? Sound good?


That's an awesome trade, but I don't know if the Kings would do it. Maybe put a scrub like Daniels in instead of Evans.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> That's an awesome trade, but I don't know if the Kings would do it. Maybe put a scrub like Daniels in instead of Evans.


I agree there. I would love to have Skinner as a backup PF for Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'll make some calls. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I posted one in the Kings forum that works under the cap, it boils down to Christie for Skinner and Ostertag:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1960133#post1960133


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> I posted one in the Kings forum that works under the cap, it boils down to Christie for Skinner and Ostertag:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1960133#post1960133


 I like that one a lot too. Ostertag is big, he can grab some rebounds, block some shots and hold his own in the paint. He doesn't seem to be playing a lot at all in Sacramento, so I doubt they'd mind giving him up too much. He'd be a great player to acquire and have off the bench in my opinion, especially with Cato and Battie's history of injury problems.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> I posted one in the Kings forum that works under the cap, it boils down to Christie for Skinner and Ostertag:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1960133#post1960133


What does Ostertag's contract look like? Isn't there a handful of years left?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> What does Ostertag's contract look like? Isn't there a handful of years left?


 Nope, expires after next season. He only signed a two year deal this offseason.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Nope, expires after next season. He only signed a two year deal this offseason.



Ok ... I thought he signed a longer one. I'd do that then.


----------

